# Scottie



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We are going to pick this guy up this week.... he apparently was thrown out of a pickup truck.... What were these people thinking....


Petfinder PetNotes


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Mary how sad. He sure looks like a sweetheart. Poor soul did not deserve to be dumped like that. He certainly deserves a second chance, and I hope he gets it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We are going to pick this guy up this week.... he apparently was thrown out of a pickup truck.... What were these people thinking....
> 
> 
> Petfinder PetNotes


 
Oh my gosh that's heartbreaking, can you the imagine the panic and confusion he must have felt? That just kills me, it's as bad leaving a child running behind your truck!!! What is wrong with people!!!

Bless you guys at Dirk's! Now he'll get a family that will spoil him and love him to pieces.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

And what is even worse hes in a kill Shelter........We are so full, but we are going to save this guy and figure out later where he will be fostered at.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

well, it looks to me that he won't be fostered any where for very long....that's a good lookin' boy!! thanks for all you do, Mary. :dblthumb2:You_Rock_


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Those people shouldn't be allowed to breathe the same air as that pup.

Hooch


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That just breaks my heart. Can you imagine how his heart was breaking? Trying so hard to keep up. Poor baby. Thank you so much for giving him a chance to find a great home!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey, That is not a Scottie that's a golden retriever!!! :::Almost didn't open the thread because I thought it was one of the "Other Pets" threads :doh:

How does someone toss a handsome guy like that from a truck??? Glad to hear he is on the way to Hooties and Maggies boot camp.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I wonder if he was a Christmas pup  ????

This is what I think of those people.....:argue: .... :crash: ..... :banghead:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> And what is even worse hes in a kill Shelter........We are so full, but we are going to save this guy and figure out later where he will be fostered at.


I know, I know, we have soooo many at vet's offices waiting for foster homes, and several at a boarding faciltiy too needing foster homes.

But they know your getting him, he's not in any danger right?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes..we are calling them back tomorrow to make arrangements to pick him up....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh this just makes me cry in my heart and eyes. I can imagine it in my mind and it breaks my heart. If I could take him I would. what you and the other rescuerers do just amaze me and I wish I could do more. It is hard with a handicapped to bring in other dogs. It is just to much stress for him. But I know he would love to be around them.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Those people shouldn't be allowed to breathe the same air as that pup.
> 
> Hooch


 
I think me and you are on the same page, there Hooch. he is the one that deserves this earth air, and they could breath some hot air--you know where--as far as i am concerned.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Mary, did Scottie get pulled into Dirk's?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Hey Mary, did Scottie get pulled into Dirk's?


Yes , he did and we changed his name to Mason.....


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for saving these wonderful dogs. One day you and others like you will be rewarded.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go Mary!!!! Bless You!!! Can't believe how much he looks like my Rusty.


----------

